

Stop looking for D3 developers - bonf
http://benbonfil.com/blog/d3-developers.html

======
zalew
Looking for a rockstar developer with expert level knowledge of {pip freeze}
for the {dpkg --list} platform deployed in the clawd. 3 years experience with
frameworks created yesterday is also highly appreciated.

------
victorlin
Diablo 3 developer <3

